# Int op courses this year



## Gunplumber (16 Feb 2010)

How often do they run the basic Int op courses? I will joining soon and I am just trying to find out a bit of info. Thanks


----------



## meni0n (16 Feb 2010)

2 Core & Environmental look confirmed for 2010.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Feb 2010)

Unless things have changed since Saturday the 2010/11 ARMY National Calendar has yet to be published online (draft or otherwise)


----------



## meni0n (16 Feb 2010)

Schools got their own schedules out. The two courses for this year are off CFSMI DWAN web site. CFSCE's 10/11 schedule is also out.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Feb 2010)

meni0n said:
			
		

> Schools got their own schedules out. The two courses for this year are off CFSMI DWAN web site. CFSCE's 10/11 schedule is also out.



That being said meni0n schools might have their own schedules out but they also got to be entered in the AITA Calender... and as of yet the 10/11 one is not out yet.... but I will check tonight though....


----------



## meni0n (16 Feb 2010)

Perhaps they're just waiting until all the schools get their schedules out before doing national calendar or they just do that one later on.


----------



## dapaterson (16 Feb 2010)

AITA = *Army* Individual Training Authority.

CFSMI is not an Army school.


So, their own course calendar is plenty official regardless of what CTC Gagetown has or has not done.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Feb 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> AITA = *Army* Individual Training Authority.
> 
> CFSMI is not an Army school.
> 
> ...



So why does it show on the AITA calendar?


----------



## dapaterson (16 Feb 2010)

It's on the Army Calendar because the Army sends soldiers on their courses.


Just as CFSAL is not an Army School.

And the Police Academy is a lousy series of movies, and not an Army School.


----------



## lateralus (23 Mar 2010)

meni0n said:
			
		

> Schools got their own schedules out. The two courses for this year are off CFSMI DWAN web site. CFSCE's 10/11 schedule is also out.



Since you mentioned the schedule for CFSCE, would you be able to inform me of the frequency of ql3's being run for comm. research? (This year and next year).  I'm trying to figure out a rough time line for after BMQ.   Thanks.


----------



## meni0n (13 Oct 2010)

Does anyone know how bad the backlog for Int Op QL5A is? What would be an average wait time to get on course?


----------



## former_recruiter (19 Nov 2010)

they run approx 4 times per yr.  you could be qualified within 1 yr is youre a VOT


----------



## CanForceOfficer (21 Nov 2010)

meni0n said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how bad the backlog for Int Op QL5A is? What would be an average wait time to get on course?



How long have you been waiting?  From what I hear the Int Op backlog is not as bad as it is on the officer side of the house.  I had a Cpl who was working for me fail off an environmental phase and was subsequently reloaded onto another environmental within the same year.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2010)

former_recruiter said:
			
		

> they run approx 4 times per yr.  you could be qualified within 1 yr is youre a VOT



Correction:    Twice per Fiscal Year (Three times if you count one from the previous year ending in the Spring, one for the current year, and one starting in the Fall to end in the following year.).


----------



## hotei (10 Mar 2011)

According to the CFSMI calendar on their website:

Core & Environmental:
11 Apr 2011 - 04 Aug 2011
12 Oct 2011 - 01 Mar 2012 (Block Leave 17 Dec 11 - 10 Jan 12) CFB Borden
11 Oct 2011 - 29 Feb 2012 (Block Leave 17 Dec 11 - 09 Jan 12) CFB Kingston
17 Oct 2012 - 27 Feb 2013 CFB Kingston (Block Leave 14 Dec 11 - 10 Jan 12)
18 Oct 2012 - 28 Feb 2013 CFB Borden (Block Leave 15 Dec 11 - 11 Jan 12)


----------



## George Wallace (14 Mar 2011)

hotei said:
			
		

> According to the CFSMI calendar on their website:
> 
> Core & Environmental:
> 11 Apr 2011 - 04 Aug 2011
> ...



All fine and good, but people have to complete these courses first:

*Distance Learning:*

1 Mar 2011 - 21 Mar 2011
10 Jul 2011 - 4 Aug 2011


----------



## obsidian (9 May 2012)

I Just signed my OT to Int Op a few weeks ago while I was on course in Gagetown and have now returned home to Edmonton.  Talked to the Sqn clerk and was told I'm posted to BTL as of 18 July and then on to OJT (likely back at the Regiment lol).  I've done some looking at the CFSMI website and wasn't able to find any course dates so I'm just wondering if the dates posted here (as well as the one George posted)are still good or if anyone associated with CFSMI can give an updated list.  I'm just trying to hash out some kind of schedule/timeline for the next 6 months or so so any SA on this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ltmaverick25 (10 May 2012)

obsidian said:
			
		

> I Just signed my OT to Int Op a few weeks ago while I was on course in Gagetown and have now returned home to Edmonton.  Talked to the Sqn clerk and was told I'm posted to BTL as of 18 July and then on to OJT (likely back at the Regiment lol).  I've done some looking at the CFSMI website and wasn't able to find any course dates so I'm just wondering if the dates posted here (as well as the one George posted)are still good or if anyone associated with CFSMI can give an updated list.  I'm just trying to hash out some kind of schedule/timeline for the next 6 months or so so any SA on this would be greatly appreciated



Based on my experience with OJT Cpls it is unlikely you will be loaded on a course within six months if you just signed your OT paperwork.  Though it is possible you may be on the distance learning portion within that timeframe.

Which unit are you with in Edmonton?

The reason I ask is that the 1 CMBG G2 shop regularly employs OJT Cpls and provides them with a wealth of knowledge that will help them prepare for course.  LFWA HQ also does the same.  These are two locations you want to be for OJT. 

If you are on the BTL list you now belong to the base officially and they can send you wherever they want.  Talk to your BTL clerk and see what they have to say.

Also check your PMs for more info on this.


----------



## aesop081 (10 May 2012)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> BTL list



The Basic Training List list........... ;D


----------



## pastintop (1 Feb 2013)

every year. PRes units will run once a year as well.


----------



## Black Watch (7 Feb 2013)

Any news for the comming FY?


----------

